# AUCTION: Thunderhead 2 man Spring Turkey hunt + Rod Benson 25th Aniversary Box Call



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

This hunt is donated by Thunderhead and Rod Benson. All proceeds going to oppose the ban on dove hunting.

Rod Benson said that he'd be happy to donate a 25 anniversary custom collectors box caller. Call's will be made in January/February of 2007 and will be shipped to Thunderhead and given to winning bidder at the time of the hunt. This will be truely a collectors item. 
Rod has never built anything like these callers before and probably never will again. Rod still builds and tunes each and every caller he makes.
There is no picture or other details other than this but rumor is Rod won't be doing this much longer.......! Rod has always been a big supporter to the outdoorsperson....!
http://rodbensongamecalls.com/

AND

A fully guided Spring Turkey hunt for 1 or 2. 
I'll put you guys up in my trailer and feed you to boot.
Winners of this auction need to contact me asap to set up hunt dates. 
(Note: Thunderhead has bookings for 2007 almost full, he is holding a spot for this hunt, let's make sure that we show him our appreciation and bid this one up!)
My guys killed some nice birds last year with the biggest being Duckcommanders. A 20 + pound monster dragging a 14 1/4 " beard.
Success rates last year ran about 90%-ish with all but 5 out of 29 hunters bagging a Gobbler, and a couple of those guys passed on Jakes holding out for a Longbeard.

I'm hunting approx. 1800+ private farm acres in Montcalm, Gratiot and Isabella counties, but, would be willing to travel within reason if you wanted to hunt your spot.


I know enough about chasing Longbeards to be dangerous, and during this hunt ,would be happy to turn it into a learning experience and pass on what I've been taught if you'd like to learn. 
Learning Turkey vocabulary, what they say, why they say it and when to say it. Calling the hens, what to look for in finding and reading sign, locating and setting up on roosting trees, how and when to use dekes, food sources etc.
Basically Turkey Hunting 101. 
We'll hunt from sun-up till sun down if necessary till we bag that bird.

This is your hunt and I'll tailor it to the way you want to hunt.
Run and Gun. Blind hunting etc....


Rod Benson is probably one of the top 5 Turkey callers/hunters in the world in my opinion and I mentored under him for 5 years learning the tricks of calling in and bagging Spring Gobblers.

I've also had the honor of being asked to join the 
A-Way Outdoors Pro-Staff team as their resident Turkey guy and over the last 3 years have picked Gregg Abbas's brain clean too. 

Just remember guys, this is hunting. 
Nothing is guaranteed. 
If somebody promises you a kill, they're either jerkin your chain, or huntin behind a fence.
All that I can promise you is that I'll do my best doing what I do best: Calling and Hunting Spring Gobblers.

I do my homework, and chances are well above average that we'll get into some good birds.

I can honestly say, out of all my time spent in the outdoors, be it chasing whitetails, steelhead, shroon'in or whatever............nuttin, and I mean nothing can compare to the ground shaking, air splittin, thundering Gobble of a Longbeard greeting a new day. 
It's something never to be forgotten, especially when it all comes together and that old Boss Gobbler comes in with wings dragin and at full strut. He'll take your breath away.

References are available if you wish.
I took alot of guys from the site last year.
Most were successful, a few were not.
But, everybody had a good time and learned a trick or two. 

Retail value on a 2 man, 1 day hunt is 300.00.

Happy Bidding guys.

Auction will end on September 6th at 9:00 pm, eastern time. Bidding will be in minimums of $10 increments. M-S forums are not responsible in anyway for this auction....all final details and discretions will be decided between Thunderhead and the winning bidder. 

Please check out this link for some more details on the CWCMI.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146147


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

$100


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

kbkrause said:


> $100


Thanks kb.....I was getting to that but I think you started it out nicely! Talked to Tom on the phone a few moments ago.....guys, he know his stuff! If you want to learn something about Turkey Hunting....Tom is your man!

DAVE


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Dave / Thunderhead,

Assuming this is where we should post our bids (as opposed to "silent" type auction) via pm?

Thanks guys - this is great.

KK


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> Dave / Thunderhead,
> 
> Assuming this is where we should post our bids (as opposed to "silent" type auction) via pm?
> 
> ...


YES post your bids right at this thread!
Dave


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

.... $300

Edit .... for me and my soon to be 13 yr old son.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL That's the way ya do it ! That's old school.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Remember, Tom is also providing hospitality and a collectors box call.......+ Turkey 101 education........Tom is also pretty much booked......if you don't bid here than you may not get to hunt turkeys with him this fall!

Dave


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I thought I would chime in. I went with Tom last year and was one of the few NOT to get a turkey. I saw several. Other than some questionable affection between my lunk headed brother and Tom :yikes: , (sorry Tom could'nt resist :lol: ), I had a blast and would go back in a second. Tom and his family made us feel right at home and we had never even met him before. My brother (Crusher) got a nice tom that can be seen in his gallery. Bid it up!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

dyemen said:


> Remember, Tom is also providing hospitality and a collectors box call.......+ Turkey 101 education........Tom is also pretty much booked......if you don't bid here than you may not get to hunt turkeys with him this *fall*!
> 
> Dave


It's my understanding it's a 2007 SPRING hunt.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> It's my understanding it's a 2007 SPRING hunt.


Correct....sorry, been up all night working and up all day doing the important stuff here on the web! Somebody has to keep me straight, If I can't!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

dyemen said:


> Remember, Tom is also providing hospitality and a collectors box call.......


Rod Benson is the one to thank for that, I had nuttin to do with it. 

Deepwoods, that ain't funny........lol


----------



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

$310.00


----------



## noheadlikesteelhead (Nov 25, 2002)

is this a one day hunt?


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

noheadlikesteelhead said:


> is this a one day hunt?


2 man, one day hunt!

Dave


----------



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

cancel


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

stillwaiting said:


> $310.00


 Per Stillwaitings request his bid is cancelled due to a unexpected finicial situation.......

Bid is at $300 by KalamazooKid

Dave


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

His wife probably beat the crap out of him when she found out he spent 300 bucks on a Turkey hunt. 

Seriously, I hope everything is Ok.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

dyemen said:


> Per Stillwaitings request his bid is cancelled due to a unexpected finicial situation.......
> 
> Bid is at $300 by KalamazooKid
> 
> Dave


Hey ...... cool! It's all about me ....... it's all about me ........ it's all about me!:lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

..... tomorrow right? Come on, let's see what ya got!


----------

